# My discus tank



## Bruno (Jun 11, 2009)

Hi all

this is my tank

size - 130 x 50 x 50 cm
325 litres
filtering system - sump 80 liters with an airpump sarlo 2000 litres/hour
fauna : 9 discus various kind
neon cardinal, rodostomus, corys
flora : anubias, hygrophylas and java moss
all natural wood and rocks 

the pics :































































































































hope you all enjoy !


----------



## Joey (May 27, 2009)

WOW thats beautiful ... my brother in law want to get one with piranas


----------



## Bruno (Jun 11, 2009)

Oh, thank you very much Joey !

I forgot to post the video :

YouTube - Discus new layout II


----------



## Joey (May 27, 2009)

WoW !!!!


----------



## Harry (Jan 29, 2008)

Very nice tank!However,If I have seen well,there is a heckel discus and one brown among the hybrids.If this is a heckel I would exchange him for one more hybrid or another fish.This type of discus need a much lower ph than the others that do well at around 7.He suffers a lot and usually after some months or a year die.Also,wild discus fish never consider the hybrids as a species of their own.
This is just my experience but I would be happy to hear that he grows and lives really well with the rest and this would be an exception to the rule.


----------



## JIM (May 27, 2009)

*pc Very nice..Thanks for sharing your pics, Discus are some of my favorite fish, and yours are beautiful.


----------



## Bruno (Jun 11, 2009)

Thanks, Harry and Jim

Harry ... you are right. Wild discus can be very dificult to keep, especialy if they are captured as adults. My Heckel is from a local breeder and the "nhamunda" brown is still very young - they both eat well.

I keep the PH low as possible to make sure that the hybrids and the wilds can live together healthy. But there some risks involved. Some of then adapt perfectly and others dont. I hope mine can be exceptions to the rule too.

A tip - keeping neon tetras, very fragiles, you can be sure the water parameters are ok, and the routine water change is essencial.

thanks again !


----------



## born2lovefish (Aug 3, 2009)

Nice setup!


----------



## Shotgun (Mar 1, 2009)

wow! nice set up man.


----------



## MediaHound (Jul 19, 2006)

Really nice, bravo -


----------



## tike (Nov 10, 2008)

Very nice setup!


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Sweet. some of those are huge. I would like to have discus, but with my health its something I am afraid to attempt.


----------



## Mermaid (Jul 23, 2009)

Must.. resist... setting up Discus tank...! Argh! 

Now I really want to raise Discus!! *frown


----------



## Dmaaaaax (Nov 20, 2008)

What are you feed yours?


----------



## Bruno (Jun 11, 2009)

Thanks all ... I feed then colour bits (tetra) and brine shrimps (live and fried)

best regards to all


----------



## spawn (Sep 21, 2009)

wow.blue diamond,trequise,spider are rocking..i also have a discus tank...


----------

